# Successful Halloween Scavenger Hunt - At home



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

I would be interested. Thanks for offering!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

revised as of 10.18.12 Halloween Scavenger hunt


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

i also have one for Christmas and i just finished a pirate hunt game im having on 8/6. 

Christmas is centered around making everyone find the Christmas stocking name list. For the past 7 years I put the guests name on the stockings and i would hang them as part of the Christmas decorations. After Dinner and games, They'd get to open their stockings. Last Year I numbered the stockings and that got everyone curious. At the end of the evening when someone said, Hey, how do we know who's stocking is whos? I said, you know what, I have no idea. I lost the list. Hrmm Maybe its in the blue box under the tree. And so the Game begins...

The Pirate hunt is geared more to little kids. Has not been tested yet, but if successful (cross your fingers) I have no qualms about posting it, if anyone is interested.

I have been into hunts like this for about 3 years now and its very hard to find a complete game. I gather ideas from everywhere and them smash it all together as to how I see it fits. I'm by no means an expert, but I have 14 incredible friends that faithfully show up, enjoy dinner, wine and embrace my game playing ideas. They are getting better at being detectives..... LOL I should say that now, because when I roll out the murder mystery dinner in the fall, that might wreck the curve LOL!


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

This looks great! I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you and your welcome. 

If you need my work files and graphics and wallpaper and pictures I think I can compress them to a size that wont choke in email. ( I think anyhow )


----------



## Deerkist (Jul 15, 2011)

This is exactly what I need for a family Halloween weekend. There are about 28 people ranging in age from 5 to 80 years old. It is simple and fun for the younger ones and still challenging for the older. Your groups of 7 sound like the perfect size so I would need to add two more groups. Monsters and ghosts maybe? Any suggestions on working with a larger group?


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

revised as of 10.18.12 Halloween Scavenger hunt


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, this is fantastic! You put so much time & effort into it! Did you just hand the groups their first clue? And what exactly did you have for the prizes? 
Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I handed each team their first envelope clue.

I bought 7 wicker baskets that were pumpkin shaped from michaels.
i stuffed EACH basket with candy, movie tickets, gift cards, Starbucks coffee mugs & Pampered Chefs Sweet Salty Mix I made. ( If your not familiar with that its like poppycock, but better) 

I have some great PDF files for anyone who would like to see the entire *vision* <stretching arms out really really wiiiiiiiiide> LOL


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

*Halloween Jeopardy Game*

History for 100 – According to the National Retail Federation, The most popular Halloween costume themes are: witch, cat, clown, and this “blood-thirsty” character.

History for 200 – Before the introduction of this vegetable by the Americans, most British children would carve scary faces in to turnips on Halloween

History for 300 – The fear of crossing paths with this dark animal stems from the Middle Ages where they were known for carrying the plague.

History for 400 – In Mexico, Halloween is followed by this celebration known in Spanish as La Dia de los Muertos.

History for 500 – Halloween was originally started as a celebration of the eve of this religious holiday.

Monsters for 100 - Daily Double – Silver bullets and full moons are two things feared by this creature.

Monsters for 200 - This “electrifying” character was named after the doctor who created him.

Monsters for 300 - This friendly spirit remains on earth because he has unfinished business.

Monsters for 400 - This ancient fellow was and Egyptian pharaoh back in his glory days.

Monsters for 500 - Being undead and in varying states of decomposition is all that is required to be this monster.

Candy for 100 -How many pounds of Candy Corn do Americans consume a yr?
5 million? 10? 15? 20?

Candy for 200 - The Jelly Belly candy company is the main producer of Candy Corn?

Candy for 300 - What is the most popular chocolate with trick-or-treaters?

Candy for 400 - These small pill-like candies might send you over the moon if you get them in your Halloween bag.
Candy for 500 - This chocolate chewy cylindrical candy shares its name with a 1982 movie where Dustin Hoffman plays a cross-dresser.

Freaky Films for 100 - Ghostbusters came out in 1984 and still has many fans. Which one of it’s main characters also co-wrote this movie?

Freaky Films for 200 - Alfred Hitchcock reminds us to always be careful when taking a shower in this black and white movie.

Freaky Films for 300 - Why the long face? This movie centres around a hooded psychopathic killer wielding a butcher’s knife.

Freaky Films for 400 - A paranormal expert and his daughter move in to an abandoned house haunted by three mischievous ghosts and one friendly one in this movie.

Freaky Films for 500 - Freddy Kruger is the slicer-dicer on” Nightmare on Elm Street” played by Robert Englund. Can you tell me the exact street number?

Music for 100 - Marvin Lee Aday is the real name of this well-known rock star, who also appeared as 
Eddie the ex delivery boy in The rocky Horror Picture Show, singing “Hot Patootie” 

Music for 200 - Boris Karloff recorded in 1962 that Halloween favorite to this day, “The Monster Mash” True or False?

Music for 300 - A classic Song in the 50’s is, “That Ol’ Black Magic” sung by a singer with Blue eyes

Music for 400 - Finish the lyrics from "This is Halloween": "This is Halloween, this is Halloween. _____ scream in the dead of night."

Music for 500 “So get a ________ on broomstick you can crawl on We're gonna pay a call on The Addams Family”

Books for 100 - Why did Ichabod Crane come to Sleepy Hollow?

Books for 200 - Finish the quote spoken by Lestat: "There's nothing in this world now that doesn't hold some _____."

Books for 300 Who said "Nibble, nibble, gnaw, Who is nibbling at my little house? "

Books for 400 In what year does the novel "Dracula" take place? 1897, 1892, 1893 or 1894

Books for 500. Who said “While the world refuses to believe, the Dark One may be at the brink of victory. There is enough power in the Eye of the World  to undo his prison”

Final Jeopardy Category: Halloween Traditions - 

This Halloween tradition was introduced by the Romans to celebrate Goddess Pomona whose symbol was an “apple”


Trivia Answers 

History 100-500
What is a Vampire
What is a pumpkin
What are black Cats
What is the day of the dead
What is All Saints Day

Monsters for 100-500
What is a werewolf
Who is Frankenstein
Who is Casper
Who is a Mummy
What is a Zombie

Candy for 100-500
20 Million ** also add this fun fact Oct 30 is National Candy Corn Day
True **also add this fun fact - - Candy Corn was first made in the 1880s, & it was only made March through November.
What is Snickers
What are smarties or rockets
What is a Tootsie Roll

Freaky Films for 100-500 
Who is Dan Akroyd wrote it with Harold Ramis
What is Psyco
What is scream
What is Casper
What is 1428

Music for 100-500
Who is Meatloaf
False- Bobby Boris Picket
Who is Frank Sinatra
What is a pumpkin
What is a Witches Shawl

Books for 100-500
What is adventure
What is fascination
Who is the Wicked Witch
What is 1897 
Who is Robert Jordon


Final Jeopardy
What is bobbing for Apples


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi !

I'm all set for my Scavenger Hunt for this year. Does anyone need help with theirs? I can print the cards or posters / easily up to size 11 x 17 if you need.
Stickers too if you dont mind cutting them out from ups labels.. hey dont knock it.. cheap resource there LOL..... 

Let me know!

Happy Halloween!


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

This is a great idea! I am having a Halloween party sleepover this year for just the Grandkids. Want mom & dad just to drop them off in costume and plan on creating fun foods, crafts and bought the dvd Spooky Buds to watch but this would fit it really great... Ages 9 to 3.. Any ideas you can lend for the wee folks for a scavenger hunt? I think I can modify some of what you mentioned..


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

You absolutely can! Since i am doing it this year with 7 kids age 4-10 I combined the three previous team clues and made it into on much longer game. The prize will be Halloween pails filled with? I haven't figured THAT part out yet.

This is the invitation I am going to send two weeks before to hype the kids up:

The hour draws near -and this party comes but once a year.

Dear oh dear -I broke a mirror , Walked under a ladder to boot!
Sorry but your home is now bewitched, We need to find some friends to recruit!

The evening will bring a dire situation to light,
And some will receive their deserved reward; a heart-stopping fright!
We are sure to enjoy the antics of those brave enough to show,
All Hallow's Eve will be here soon ; soon ; Be here before you know........

Use the clues above you think will work and that you can make/get the props for -

I've added the following clues to mine this year

Over the river, and through the wood-
now Grandmothers cap I spy!
Hurrah for the fun! Is the pudding done?
Hurrah for the pumpkin pie!

(The answer is Inside the pumpkin pie of course)…….

Small Card on top of the pumpkin pie-
Don't be afraid of guts and goo… For in this pie is your next clue



I can be quick and then I'm deadly,
I am a rock, shell and bone medley. 
If I was made into a man, I'd make people dream, 
I gather in my millions by ocean, sea and stream.

(The answer is Sand - so that should lead them to their sandbox)



Down below the shining moon
Around the trees, a sacred gloom
Running with the midnight sky
Knowing the thing that makes you cry
Night is full with my essence
Eternal light betrays my presence
Soaring through my endless task
Shadows are my faithful mask

This is really for the older kids.. they did an amazing job figuring out one of the pirate hunt clues.. so I am testing them with the above clue to see if they can remember. The answer is DARKNESS and its the first letter of each sentence ( read down like a crossword puzzle) 

I think having them look for the potion ingredients (eye of newt, toe of frog ) would still work out great, you just need to make the riddle less difficult. 
How clever are the kids?


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

Those are some great ideas!! I am pretty sure 3 of the 8 could figure them out, then the rest will follow. And to make sure that the older ones are sharing the oooeee gooie fun with the lil ones I want to try to come up with clues that each child would have to collect their own.. I dont' know maybe I am pushing it there!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

No, you are not. In fact I embrace that idea. 

Lets say for argument sake they take the time to find all the Witches potion clues as a group. Once they find it all , do a riddle that will leas the kids as a group to the cauldron. Now.. Inside the witches cauldron you can then have 8 envelopes with 8 names that have a riddle you chose for their skill level.

I'll give you an example -

I have no voice and yet I speak to you, I tell of all things in the world that people do. I have leaves, but I am not a tree, I have pages, but I am not a bride or royalty. I have a spine and hinges, but I am not a man or a door, I have told you all, I cannot tell you more. ( a book)

*****

This thing runs but cannot walk, sometimes sings but never talks. Lacks arms, has hands; lacks a head but has a face. What is it? (a clock)

*****

The more I dry, the wetter I become... (A Towel)

*****

I don't go out and play, I just stay home all day, I'm nice - you might agree, but mostly your feet just rub me... (A Door-Mat)

*****

If you were 'able', you'd add a 'T'... (A Table)

In order to rope the team back in to finish together.. each child once they solve their riddle, the prize is either a puzzle piece that has a new riddle for the group or maybe part 1 of 8 of a picture you choose.......

Below is the clues i worked on that I made with my sisters in mind. They are the kickoff of the evening and they dont know it. I have 2 nephews that are very clever.. so they might actually answer before my sisters.... We'll have to see.. I know you said you are focusing on the kids.. a few riddles in here might be appropriate for older ones.


You will know that I am coming
From the jingle of my bell,
But exactly who I am is not an easy thing to tell.

Children, they adore me
for they find me jolly,
but I do not see them when the halls are decked with holly.

My job often leaves me frozen,
I am a man that all should know,
But I do not do business in times of sleet or ice or snow.

I travel much on business,
But no reindeer haul me around,
I do all my traveling firmly on the ground.

I love the time of Christmas,
But that's not my vocational season,
And I assure that is because of a sound economic reason.
~
Discovered in Africa, I spread like a tide
To become a hot staple known the worldwide.
A necessity to some, a treasure to many,
I'm best enjoyed among pleasant company.

Some like me hot and some like me cold.
Some prefer mild, others only bold.
Some take me straight, while some like to savor
My essence to which has been added a flavor.

So put down your cares and sit awhile with me;
I'll send you back refreshed and full of energy.

~

You are on your way to visit your Grandma, who lives at the end of the valley. It's her birthday, and you want to give her the cakes you've made.

Between your house and her house, you have to cross 7 bridges, and as it goes in the land of make believe, there is a troll under every bridge! Each troll, quite rightly, insists that you pay a troll toll. Before you can cross their bridge, you have to give them half of the cakes you are carrying, but as they are kind trolls, they each give you back a single cake.

How many cakes do you have to leave home with to make sure that you arrive at Grandma's with exactly 2 cakes?

~

Every dawn begins with me, At dusk I'll be the first you see,
And daybreak couldn't come without, What midday centers all about.
Daises grow from me, I'm told, And when I come, I end all cold,
But in the sun I won't be found, Yet still, each day I'll be around.

~

Well hello there, new friends, It's a pleasure to meet you
I wonder if you'd indulge, The unique way I greet you

You see, I'm a player , Of a great many games
So instead of just telling you, Maybe try guessing my name

Now to make this more fair, I'll give you some clues
For there are so many ways, That my name is used

My family is royal, Though as has oft been spoken
The headgear I once wore, Has since become broken

In my more playful moods, I might hide in a box
Or just run around, for I'm nimble as a fox

But please don't misjudge me; I'm not some lame slacker
I can work hard with a hammer To become a road cracker

If I see you in trouble, At the side of the road
I'll be right there to help, If it eases the load

I'm brave in the darkness, When it's black, call my name 
But I get rather scary, When I'm high on a plane

All right, one last clue, Then let's call it a night:
I'll give you a grin As an October light
So now that we've ended, This fun guessing game
Now can you tell me, Just what is my name?


1. Ice cream Man
2. Coffee
3. The Number 2
4. The Letter D
5. Jack - now you can use this for Say.. Jack Skelleton - Nightmare before Christmas if you like.

Also - For riddle # 3 & 4 I created simple posters that you can easily frame and set around the house hiding the clue in the frame or behind the frame if you are going to hang it on a wall


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I just got my Oriental Trading catalog and on the second page they have small pumpkins you can use for one of the hunt clues - Candy probably terrible... LOL you have been warned! 

Candy-Filled Jack-O’-Lanterns
IN-25/2368

http://www.orientaltrading.com/candy-filled-jack-o-lanterns-a2-25_2368-12-1.fltr?Ntt=pumpkin

5 little pumpkins Sitting on a gate.
The first one said, "Oh, my it's getting late!”
The second one said, "There are witches in the air!”
The third one said, "Well, I don't care!”
The fourth one said, "Let's run and run and run!”
The fifth one said, "I'm ready for some fun!”
Ooooo went the wind and out went the lights
And the five little pumpkins Rolled out of sight !
Find the five pumpkins and all of their friends… and you’ll find your next clue……….


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

These are just wonderful!! I will see what I can come up with.. Thank you so much


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you! 

If you need any help, have any questions.... Let me know 

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I was asked to post the entire scavenger hunt together to make it easier to follow -
Please message me with any questions -
Happy Halloween !


Here is the invitation you should send out week + before:

The hour draws near -and this party comes but once a year.
Dear oh dear -I broke a mirror , Walked under a ladder to boot!
Sorry but your home is now bewitched, We need to find some friends to recruit!

The evening will bring a dire situation to light,
And some will receive their deserved reward; a heart-stopping fright!
We are sure to enjoy the antics of those brave enough to show,
All Hallow's Eve will be here soon ; soon ; Be here before you know........

Halloween Hunt Parents Clues :
1. You will know that I am coming
From the jingle of my bell,
But exactly who I am is not an easy thing to tell.

Children, they adore me
for they find me jolly,
but I do not see them when the halls are decked with holly.

My job often leaves me frozen,
I am a man that all should know,
But I do not do business in times of sleet or ice or snow.

I travel much on business,
But no reindeer haul me around,
I do all my traveling firmly on the ground.

I love the time of Christmas,
But that's not my vocational season,
And I assure that is because of a sound economic reason.

2. "Eye of newt, and toe of frog, "Wool of bat, and tongue of dog
"Adder's fork, and blind-worm's sting, Lizard's leg, and owlet's wing
For a charm of powerful trouble,
Find all of the ingredients & the cauldron on the double!"
~
Double, double toil and trouble; Fire burn, and caldron bubble.



3.	The one who makes it doesn't need it , the one that buys it doesn't keep it the one that sells it doesn't use it, the one that's using it never knows it being used 

What am I?



4. There's not a creature lives beneath the sky, 
Can secrets keep so faithfully as I;
All things for safety are to me consigned, 
Although I often leave them far behind;
I never act but by another's will, 
And what he should command I must fulfill.

What am I?

5. Discovered in Africa, I spread like a tide
To become a hot staple known the worldwide.
A necessity to some, a treasure to many,
I'm best enjoyed among pleasant company.

Some like me hot and some like me cold.
Some prefer mild, others only bold.
Some take me straight, while some like to savor
My essence to which has been added a flavor.

So put down your cares and sit awhile with me;
I'll send you back refreshed and full of energy.

6. You are on your way to visit your Grandma, who lives at the end of the valley. It's her birthday, and you want to give her the cakes you've made.

Between your house and her house, you have to cross 7 bridges, and as it goes in the land of make believe, there is a troll under every bridge! Each troll, quite rightly, insists that you pay a troll toll. Before you can cross their bridge, you have to give them half of the cakes you are carrying, but as they are kind trolls, they each give you back a single cake.

How many cakes do you have to leave home with to make sure that you arrive at Grandma's with exactly 2 cakes?

7. Every dawn begins with me, At dusk I'll be the first you see,
And daybreak couldn't come without, What midday centers all about.
Daises grow from me, I'm told, And when I come, I end all cold,
But in the sun I won't be found, Yet still, each day I'll be around.
8. Well hello there, new friends, It's a pleasure to meet you
I wonder if you'd indulge, The unique way I greet you

You see, I'm a player , Of a great many games
So instead of just telling you, Maybe try guessing my name

Now to make this more fair, I'll give you some clues
For there are so many ways, That my name is used

My family is royal, Though as has oft been spoken
The headgear I once wore, Has since become broken

In my more playful moods, I might hide in a box
Or just run around, for I'm nimble as a fox

But please don't misjudge me; I'm not some lame slacker
I can work hard with a hammer To become a road cracker

If I see you in trouble, At the side of the road
I'll be right there to help, If it eases the load

I'm brave in the darkness, When it's black, call my name 
But I get rather scary, When I'm high on a plane

All right, one last clue, Then let's call it a night:
I'll give you a grin As an October light
So now that we've ended, This fun guessing game
Now can you tell me, Just what is my name?




1. Card # 1 Handed to the Team
2. Card # 2 Placed in Freezer – HagenDaz Container.
3. Card # 3 Placed in the skeleton coffin 
4. Card # 4	Placed in a locked box that needs a (key)
5. Card # 4 Behind the #2
6. Card # 5 Behind the Letter D 
7. Card # 6 Behind the Picture of Jack 




HALLOWEEN HUNT FOR THE KIDS

The very first clue will be found behind Jack Skeleton’s Picture- :

1. Good Evening my Friends, This is the start of the race
To find the all the clues you must look in the right place

Shiver me Timbers!
Stick to the Facts!
And always remember-
Opposites attract


2. Well, well, well, what do we have we here?
Take heed my fine friends, it is too soon to cheer,
That was too easy, we must have a show!
It will become harder the farther you go!
So all stick together, do not shed a tear…
For your next clue look carefully at the picture you’re near
(I’m not sure if I will hang pictures around the house for them to carefully look at or wallpaper so either way, I will change this some)

3. Over the river, and through the wood-
now Grandmothers cap I spy!
Hurrah for the fun! Is the pudding done?
Hurrah for the pumpkin pie!
(Inside the pumpkin pie of course)…….
Small Card on top of the pumpkin pie-
Don't be afraid of guts and goo… For in this pie is your next clue



4. Pronounced as one letter, But look and you'll see,
That really I'm written with three.
I'm read from both ends, The same either way. What am I? 

5. So you think this is easy? Well, it just may become hard -
Read the next clue - it’s on the attached card.
5 little pumpkins Sitting on a gate.
The first one said, "Oh, my it's getting late!”
The second one said, "There are witches in the air!”
The third one said, "Well, I don't care!”
The fourth one said, "Let's run and run and run!”
The fifth one said, "I'm ready for some fun!”
Ooooo went the wind and out went the lights
And the five little pumpkins Rolled out of sight !
Find the five pumpkins and all of their friends… and you’ll find your next clue………. (I have the little pumpkins from last years party)


6. . Aww Rats! You found us, and all of my friends, our fun is over but yours just began- Riddle me this my fine friends!
"Stiff is my spine and my body is pale, but I'm always ready to tell a tale."


(The answer is a Book and we'll have to pick a good book to hide it in. Maybe Legend of Sleepy Hollow)

7. One little, two little, three little witches,
Fly over haystacks, fly over ditches,
Slide down moon beams without any hitches,
Hey ho Hallowe'en's here!
Horned owl's hooting, it's time to go a-finding,
outside deep in the shadows, a black cats a- hiding,
With gay little goblins, sliding, gliding,
Hey ho Hallowe'en's here!
(I have a black cat I made out of wood, from Martha Stewarts Halloween )

8. There's a goblin as green as a goblin can be.
Who is sitting outside and is waiting for me. 
When he knocked on my door and said softly, "Come play!"
I answered, "No thank you, now please, go away!"
But the goblin as green as a goblin can be. Is still sitting outside and is waiting for me……

( I have the Goblin already)

9. Jack-o-lantern pumpkin head -He is a fearful sight. 
If I were you, I'd be afraid, To meet him outside in the night.
By day he is a pumpkin, But just you wait 'til night. 
When out of eyes and nose and mouth There shines a yellow light
(I need to carve a jacko' lantern)

10. The stars were gone, The night was dark,
When something strange took place,
I could not quite believe it, There was a gruesome face.

I don't believe in zombies, But that is what I saw,
A skeleton with corpselike face, I viewed it with awe.

11 . Out in the dark and maybe under a tree
Look for a graveyard then a skeleton key,
Don't be afraid of all hallows night, 
not all ghosts choose to give you a fright!
(I have the tombstones and the skeleton key )


12. I can be quick and then I'm deadly,
I am a rock, shell and bone medley. 
If I was made into a man, I'd make people dream, 
I gather in my millions by ocean, sea and stream.

13. Remember always To smell the roses,
If you dig here Hold your noses

14 Boo!
B is for broomsticks witches to fly,
O is outrageous spooks that go by,
O is for orange pumpkins so bright,
These are the signs of a Halloween night
(I have the ghost we can hang on a tree or something)


15 Don’t despair; the END is very NEAR….
For a treasure hunt like this, you don’t show any fear!
Everyone around you is helping you search …–
Now go climb up a staircase where the bats like to perch.
(I have about a dozen bats and black sheets to help make a bat cave)

16 
Down below the shining moon
Around the trees, a sacred gloom
Running with the midnight sky
Knowing the thing that makes you cry
Night is full with my essence
Eternal light betrays my presence
Soaring through my endless task
Shadows are my faithful mask

17. Congratulations! You’ve won the Hunt
Bring your booty inside to divvy it up!
Remember tonight is not all fright and fear -
A trick or treat is waiting near -
The kitchen holds a sweet surprise
Enter the house and claim another prize !

1. Card # 1 Handed to the Team
2. Card # 2 Placed under a fridge magnet
3. Card # 3 Placed in the Stretching Disney Posters 
4. Card # 4 Placed in the Pumpkin Pie
5. Card # 5 Placed behind Twilight Eye Ball 
6. Card # 6 Given with the Last piece of the Pumpkin
7. Card # 7 Hidden in the book, Legend of Sleepy Hollow 
8. Card # 8 Hidden on the Black Cat silhouette 
9. Card # 9 Hidden on the Goblin 
10.	Card #10 Hidden behind the jack O’ Lantern
11.	Card #11 Hidden in the crawling zombie
12.	Card #12 Key Hidden in the graveyard 
13.	Card #13 Buried in the Sand Box
14.	Card #14 Buried under the roses
15.	Card #15 Hidden in the Ghost
16.	Card #16 Hidden In Bat Cave 
17.	Card #17 Hidden in Dark Corner – “Darkness “ 
18.	Card #18 Hidden Behind Darkness sign


----------

